# black aluminum foil



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

im getting me some of this stuff, saw this stuff at new england haunt gathering . Make your own par cans for your lights or use it to defuse your light in a fake fire pit. heres a link from ebay just so you know what it looks like http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

A guy brought some of this stuff to Frightfest BC. Its very nice and thick. Lots of uses. I think you will like it Pyro.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Filmmakers use it to diffuse spotlighting.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The G&E guys always have a few rolls on a film shoot... that stuff has an amazing number of uses! I think they bring extra because they know other people will be trying to mooch some off of them lol


----------

